# Nicolas Chédeville



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

I used to live in Cincinnati and listened to the classical station there. They played the "Vivaldi" Il Pastor Fido concertos quite often. I called the station and asked if they have a fax number. I faxed the disc jockey the article on Nicolas Chédeville. He never announced it as Vivaldi again.

Yet even my Naxos disc is under the Vivaldi heading still. Apparently he wanted the music to be played on the vielle.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicolas_Chédeville

I've not managed to get that recored with vielle yet. But I did oreder some French baroque recorder music that he published under his real name.

Samples from Wiki of his catalog
Op.[1]: Amusements champêtres, livre 1er (1729); for 1 and 2 musettes/hurdy-gurdies.
Op.[2]: Amusements champêtres, livre 2e (1731); for 1 and 2 musettes/hurdy-gurdies/flutes/oboes.
Op.[3]: Troisième livre d'amusements champêtres (1733); for musette/hurdy-gurdy/flute/oboe/violin.
Op.4: Les danses amuzantes mellées de vaudeville (1733); for 2 musettes/hurdy-gurdies/flutes/oboes/violin.
Op.5: Sonates amusantes (1734); for 1 and 2 musettes/hurdy-gurdies/flutes/oboes/violin.
Op.6: Amusemens de Bellone, ou Les plaisirs de Mars (1736); for 1 and 2 musettes/hurdy-gurdies/flutes/oboes.
Op.7: 6 sonates (1739); for flute/oboe/violin.

I've never really got a good idea of his standing then or even today.

The Opus 13 "Vivaldi" has some actual Vivaldi music according to Federico Maria Sardelli. I've lost the site, but there is a book on these Il Pator Fido concertos and more. "Sonata III took the opening theme of the second concerto of Opus 6, transposing from Eflat major to G major to be playable in the instruments of the title page." He also borrowed from Alberti for some pieces.


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

Quickly played the Il Pastor Fido. I don’t really recognize the borrowings. All in all, I was only taken with the last one on my disc in g minor.


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

I had forgotten the Palkadian ensemble had recorded all if the 4 seasons arranged for violin/recorder and musette.CD is still available.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Just as a shout out, I'm born and raised and still living in Cincinnati! I listen to 90.9 often.


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

It was a guy named John Birge who was DJ. He lived next door to some friends of mine. He then went on to Minnesota Public Radio.

Listening to the musette versions of 4 Seasons. The first three are OK, the winter fails badly. I barely recognize it. The Pallasium Ensemble on the same disc has a cute arrangement of the Il Pastor Fido in A major for recorder and chamber organ and a viola da gamba.


----------

